

30 Day Meditation Challenge Update: Thoughts Are Like Fire - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2011/01/30-day-meditation-challenge-update.html

======
DanHulton
Well, it's neat that he's doing this and all, but... why? What benefits? What
is the reason?

I even followed the link to where he begins the experiment, and it seems like
this is just a sample challenge set forth, for no reason other than because
it's there.

So, then, where is the relevancy?

~~~
RBerenguel
Hi Dan,

you address a very good question that I didn't consider: Why did I start? I
didn't write it down, it wasn't conscious. First, I wanted to learn to tune my
brain. From high activity to zero: I already knew how to put it at half-speed,
and had my part of occasional high-speed modes (where all code you write works
and all theorems you state you can prove). But I didn't know how to stop it
and let it cool. Meditating solves this, supposedly.

Also, as of late, I have been feeling really un-concentrated. It was like I
needed multitasking at every moment, when I was proving something I needed to
switch to another paper and try to prove that, and then switch to something
else. I wanted to disconnect and try to focus better. So far, I feel like I'm
improving in this aspect, but it depends heavily on how the day is going.

As a simple side effect, this will also help my hip flexibility (which is
quite hard right now) and my overall posture (in sitting meditation you need a
very good upright posture).

I'm trying to see if I feel any difference from "before" (I have several
batches of logs from last year with productivity, thoughts and so on hanging
around that I will be able to put to use).

These are more or less the why's, which I will need to address in some post
soon, thanks for making me see it!

